# Hi, I want to join the military



## baron (3 Feb 2013)

Hello, I'm quite new to this site and I'm looking for any tips on what I should look out for when I join.
For certain reasons I don't want to give out my exact name or location so please refrain from asking.
I'm looking to join basic infantry when I'm 16 or when I graduate grade 10, I'm 14 currently so I wanted to get all
The information I can about the military before I join. Anything that regards this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Conz (3 Feb 2013)

Try the search function. There is an abundance of information on threads that already exist.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Feb 2013)

baron said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm quite new to this site and I'm looking for any tips on what I should look out for when I join.
> For certain reasons I don't want to give out my exact name or location so please refrain from asking.
> I'm looking to join basic infantry when I'm 16 or when I graduate grade 10, I'm 14 currently so I wanted to get all
> The information I can about the military before I join. Anything that regards this matter will be greatly appreciated.



Finish high school before you join the army full time.


----------



## baron (3 Feb 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Finish high school before you join the army full time.



For certain reasons I want to get out of home as quickly as possible.


----------



## Scott (3 Feb 2013)

baron said:
			
		

> For certain reasons I want to get out of home as quickly as possible.



Well then hit the CF recruiting site and take a look at minimum requirements. At 14 you're years away from meeting them, sorry. And just meeting minimums is not always going to be a ticket in these days.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Feb 2013)

baron said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm quite new to this site and I'm looking for any tips on what I should look out for when I join.
> For certain reasons I don't want to give out my exact name or location so please refrain from asking.
> I'm looking to join basic infantry when I'm 16 or when I graduate grade 10, I'm 14 currently so I wanted to get all
> The information I can about the military before I join. Anything that regards this matter will be greatly appreciated.



Avoid the breaded veal cutlet.  The cooks frown on you using a dog bowl in the field.  Always use a condom, in Fredericton, use two.  Officers don't like the term "sniper check" when being saluted.  Gun tape and WD-40 can fix anything. That's about it, everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## baron (3 Feb 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Avoid the breaded veal cutlet.  The cooks frown on you using a dog bowl in the field.  Always use a condom, in Fredericton, use two.  Officers don't like the term "sniper check" when being saluted.  Gun tape and WD-40 can fix anything. That's about it, everything else will take care of itself.



That all seems useful, gotta save that somehow.


----------



## dimsum (3 Feb 2013)

baron said:
			
		

> That all seems useful, gotta save that somehow.



Not sure if serious or sarcastic.  I hope it's the latter, since sarcasm might as well be one of the pillars of the military (ironically, not sarcastic.)


----------



## baron (3 Feb 2013)

Oh and one more thing, how far does weapons and customization go? I know this is kind of irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## Scott (3 Feb 2013)

Completely irrelevant.

You have much more to focus on before you consider something like that.

Simple.


----------



## baron (3 Feb 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Completely irrelevant.
> 
> You have much more to focus on before you consider something like that.
> 
> Simple.



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Feb 2013)

baron said:
			
		

> For certain reasons I want to get out of home as quickly as possible.



I'm sorry that your family experience may not be very positive right now.

I don't know if you've considered what ALL your options might be if things are that overwhelming at this stage. I'm not going to tell you that everything will be fine if you just stick it out, because I don't know your personal circumstances.  But staying in school, as Shamrock stated, until you graduate is extremely important.  I'm sure you know that--Not just for CF purposes, since it's very difficult to get into practically any trade right now, but in general. (There are several applicants who have tons of life experience, post-secondary education, excellent references, who are very qualified [myself included] etc., etc., but have yet to secure a job offer after well over a year.) After you do some more reading/searching of the site, you might change your mind anyway. 

Best of luck to you, I hope you find a good support system to help you through things during this time.  At 14 you have YEARS to decide what you want to do with your life. I'd hate for you to think that trying to join might be a quick fix out of something that seems downright awful only to be disappointed when things haven't worked out as you were hoping.  As others have mentioned, there's a ton of useful information on this site...


----------



## jwtg (3 Feb 2013)

baron said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm quite new to this site and I'm looking for any tips on what I should look out for when I join.
> For certain reasons I don't want to give out my exact name or location so please refrain from asking.
> I'm looking to join basic infantry when I'm 16 or when I graduate grade 10, I'm 14 currently so I wanted to get all
> The information I can about the military before I join. Anything that regards this matter will be greatly appreciated.


Straight off the recruiting website:



> To apply to the Canadian Forces, you must:
> 
> -Be a Canadian Citizen.
> -Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except:
> ...


You'll have to wait until you're at least 17 to join and have parental consent.

I won't pretend to know your family circumstances, but I will go ahead and say that getting into the CF is competitive, and these days, many applicants have completed high school, and often some post-secondary as well.

Finishing school is a good idea.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Feb 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Avoid the breaded veal cutlet.  The cooks frown on you using a dog bowl in the field.  Always use a condom, in Fredericton, use two.  Officers don't like the term "sniper check" when being saluted.  Gun tape and WD-40 can fix anything. That's about it, everything else will take care of itself.



 :rofl:  Ahh that was a good one!


----------



## P_Laurin (3 Feb 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Avoid the breaded veal cutlet.



I wish you had told me that a month ago


----------



## jeffb (3 Feb 2013)

At your age have you considered the Cadet program? It's not the Army but it is a good primer on some basic military skills and a great opportunity to get away from home doing some army-like training. Best of all, it is free. 



> The Cadet Program is the largest federally-sponsored youth program in Canada that includes the Royal Canadian Sea, Army and Air Cadets. It is a national program for young Canadians aged 12 to 18 who are interested in participating in a variety of fun, challenging and rewarding activities while learning about the sea, army and air activities of the Canadian Forces.



Check out http://www.cadets.ca/


----------



## brihard (4 Feb 2013)

Finish high school, whatever else you do. And straight through- don't leave it til later in life.


----------



## Cdnleaf (4 Feb 2013)

In addition to the gun tape and WD40 mentioned above, here's a little gift to get you started:


----------



## greenmachine (19 Feb 2013)

Good luck getting into RegF infantry with only a Grade 10 education. 

As stated before, FINISH HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## Hax24 (21 Feb 2013)

Have you thought about applying to the Reserves? If you stay in school, you're allowed to apply at 16. At my recruiting office there was a big to-do about the fact that I was 16 and my application was being processed, but a recruiter looked it up and determined that it is okay as long as I remain in highschool and have parental consent. Not sure about that for Regular Force, though. And keep in mind I haven't been accepted yet, I'm at the end of the application process.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Feb 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Completely irrelevant.



Irrelevance is irrelevant.....you will be assimilated.

 :clubinhand:


----------



## cupper (21 Feb 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Avoid the breaded veal cutlet.





			
				Stillanewguy said:
			
		

> I wish you had told me that a month ago



I've been out since '89 and still suffer from ingesting said veal cutlet. :boke:

Tried to make a disability claim but was informed that this would be considered a self-inflicted injury. ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Feb 2013)

Here's a tip:

At 14, be prepared for many more days where you want to leave home until you are 18.  Life brings ups and downs with it and one of the attributes that helps as a soldier is flexibility.. Being able to adapt to a situation will help you all through life in whatever job you choose.

Granted, I do not know the situation at your home but I hope you can solve things.


----------



## SentryMAn (22 Feb 2013)

I don't know your situation but if your life will not get any better if you do not finish highschool and get a good education.

Even McDonalds is looking for Educated people now past Highschool, or some experience in Swag at the minimum.

If things are bad at home, like call the cops bad there are places and people you can call.  Joining the Army will not solve your home problems.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Feb 2013)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> If things are bad at home, like call the cops bad there are places and people you can call.  Joining the Army will not solve your home problems.



Good point.  
http://www.kidshelpphone.ca/teens/home/splash.aspx 
1-800-668-6868


----------

